# Pedialyte dosage



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

For rats with diarrhea I have read that it is good to give them Pedialyte to prevent dehydration, however, none of the sites that recommend this state how much of it to give. Does anyone have this information?


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

You can use Pedialyte or Gatorade to prevent dehydration, which can be found in local grocery stores. Please note that Pedialyte is only good refrigerated for 24 hours after opened, but can be frozen as ice cubes and kept longer, and then thawed when needed.

I would think you could just give them what they will drink at one time about maybe 3 times a day. But as long as they're drinking water, they should be fine. If you're really concerned about it, take them to a vet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've heard about people feeding the BRAT diet for diarrhea:

Bananas 
Rice 
Applesauce 
Toast


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

I read that about refrigeration, but the brand I have has nothing on the label about the product expiring after 24 hours like that. My rat is doing fine, acting normal and drinking plently I've been keeping a close watch on him, but I bought the stuff just in case, a preventative measure. I have been feeding him the BRAT diet sort of. Without knowing the diet by name I have been giving him bananas, rice, toast and I also have baby food on hand.


----------



## favronjessica (9 mo ago)

kilas_rattery said:


> You can use Pedialyte or Gatorade to prevent dehydration, which can be found in local grocery stores. Please note that Pedialyte is only good refrigerated for 24 hours after opened, but can be frozen as ice cubes and kept longer, and then thawed when needed.
> 
> I would think you could just give them what they will drink at one time about maybe 3 times a day. But as long as they're drinking water, they should be fine. If you're really concerned about it, take them to a vet.


Hello I am new here, my rat is extremely sick and I'm wondering if diet gaterade is ok? Its what I have on hand at the moment.


----------



## fightsewbig (1 mo ago)

Diet Gatorade isn’t advisable as the artificial sugars it contains.


----------

